# Screenshot "drehen"



## dummi (18. April 2004)

Hallo,


wie bekomme ich das hin aus einem normalen Screenshot dieses so zu drehen das es aussieht wie auf dem Bild, soll jetzt nicht nur auf Webdesign bezogen sein. Hatte kein anderes Bild zur Auswahl.

Danke für die Hilfe, ein netter Link wäre auch ok, da ich nicht wusste was ich als Suchtext eingeben sollte.


----------



## chrisbergr (18. April 2004)

Bearbeiten > Transformieren > Verzerren 
Wenn du sowas z.B. in ein Bildschirmbild einfügen willst, kannst das genau so verzerren, damit es die schwarze Fläche von diesem verdeckt. 

hf, acid


----------



## da_Dj (18. April 2004)

Perspektivisch verzerren heisst das (die) "Zauberwort(e)"


----------



## dummi (18. April 2004)

super, danke


----------

